# 68 GTO BUmper Filler



## Dean75181 (Jun 25, 2010)

I need a Bumper Filler for 68 GTO with Enduro bumper, any sources for this part????
Thanks:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If you're talking a filler between the bumper and fender, there wasn't one..

If your talking a radiator filler panel:
GTO - Radiator Filler Panels

I would think Ames or YearOne would have them too...


----------



## Dean75181 (Jun 25, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> If you're talking a filler between the bumper and fender, there wasn't one..
> 
> If your talking a radiator filler panel:
> GTO - Radiator Filler Panels
> ...


Thanks, I thought for sure there was a part for that - between the bumper and fender. I will remount the bumper without a filler then. Need to complete to sell the car 68 GTO Conv't 428 4sp. restored.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

They used the filler "only" on the chrome bumpers not enduras........


----------

